# Navarre Pass



## [email protected]

Who supports the reopening of the Navarre Pass?


----------



## parrothead001

Check out www.navarrepass.com for more information.


----------



## Death From Above

I vote no. Salt would kill grass beds in the sound. If god wants a pass there he will bring a hurricane in there to cut one.


----------



## AUradar

> *Death From Above (1/16/2008)*I vote no. Salt would kill grass beds in the sound.


thats what I'm wondering. I have heard several stories about how great bays were until a pass was cut, then the bay just died. So you will you be destroying the sound to save the offershorer's a couple of miles driving? I'm not trying to start a offshore vs inshore augruement here. And I know a pass would benefit the local, very local, economy. But as a sportsman, is it worth it?


----------



## Aufishtic

God opened a pass there after some of the Hurricanes that we have had in the past. Our smart Goverment filled it back in.


----------



## AUradar

> *Aufishtic (1/16/2008)*God opened a pass there after some of the Hurricanes that we have had in the past. Our smart Goverment filled it back in.


are you sure? I got this from parrothead's website

In 1959 Santa Rosa County?s leaders envisioned a course to secure the county?s economic potential that included the construction of Navarre Pass. In 1960, a study by the University of Florida found it feasible to construct the pass, and in 1964 the county decided to open it. The Florida Department of Environmental Protection (FLDEP) signed the permits shortly thereafter, and in 1965 a pass was opened, and boaters, fishermen, and others began to enjoy the influx of the gulf?s emerald-blue waters. The pass was navigable, but construction of the protective jetties had not yet been completed when two months after opening, the tidal claws of Hurricane Betsy ravished the coastline from New Orleans to Panama City. Before the storm was over the tidal sands had washed into the pass and reduced it to a shallow canal impassible by much more than a canoe. The county had to re-apply for additional permitting to re-dredge the pass, but they were a day late in submitting all the paperwork to the state. In 1968 a request from the county to the state to re-open the pass was denied.


----------



## Death From Above

Lets see....we opened a pass and a hurricane (which normally creates cuts) comes in and closes it back up. Sounds like somebody is trying to tell us something?


----------



## biggamefishr

I'm pretty familar with this area as my grandparents live on the water in emerald pointe (about 4 miles east of navarre) theres no grass in this area to begin with, the area between the navarre bridge and the narrows is void of any type of vegetation, just sand bottoms. Plus take a look at the big lagoon area and sherman cove, its over flowing with grass and its pretty much right at the entrance to pensacola pass. The only concern i'd have about a pass in navarre is with hurricanes, would the surge be higher? not that it really matters because ivan and dennis both destroyed the majority of the homes in emerald pointe and the surrounding neighborhoods. I'd welcome a pass in navarre.

Ya'll are talking about saving a couple mile run? heres some numbers for you....my grandparents house to navarre bridge is 4 miles. there house to destin pass is 17 miles and to pensacola pass is 30 miles. we usually leave destin pass so w're taking about a savings of 25 miles a trip.......or 10+ gallons....or 30+ dollars. its not a difference of a few miles...its a difference of 25 miles.


----------



## John B.

sure... you'll save 30 bucks a trip... but factor in what you'll have to pay in taxes to pay for the pass.... not to mention the inshore fishing will suck.


----------



## need2fish

Right now I'm very pro pass but I'm not fully educated. I would like to see an updated ecological study to determine the potential impact on the water quality, marine life, etc. As I understand it a previous study done twenty years ago was inconclusive showing no clear forecast for degradation or betterment. If those were the results and an update study showed no real change then I would be even more pro pass. There would definitely be economic growth (and surely that comes with other headaches) but IMO growth will come to the area regardless and it would just be slightly accelerated if the pass were here.



> *VS200B (1/16/2008)*sure... you'll save 30 bucks a trip... but factor in what you'll have to pay in taxes to pay for the pass.... not to mention the inshore fishing will suck.


I'm not at all convinced taxes would go up - if anything I would think the increased economic activity would more than pay for pass maintenance by the county or state (assuming the county or statemaintains it). What information do you have that it would make inshore fishing suck? Not saying it wouldn't - I'm just interested to hear the reasoning.


----------



## biggamefishr

I don't see how the inshore fishing would change except for the better with more variety. Pensacola pass is full of spanish, reds, flounder, grouper, bluefish, sharks, etc. and if youfish the GRASS BEDSA FEW HUNDRED YARDS WEST OF PENSACOLA PASStheres some great speck fishing. not to mention sheephead fishing in early spring. navarre offers none of this except reds, specks, and flounder....the occaisional sheephead and ladyfish. and most of the speck fishing is down in the narrows which i doubt will have much influence on it from a pass since it'll be close to 7 miles away


----------



## Angler's Outlet

I would oppose it!



I was at the opening of the pass in 1965 (I was 9 yrs old) and thought for years that it would be nice if the pass was reopened. But I have changed my mind.



1. I have looked how the fishing changed in the sound after Hurricane Ivan pushed an abundance of saltwater into the sound and yes I know there were other factors besides saltwater. BUT I believe that the abundance of saltwater caused most of the damage (look at the damaged trees and other vegetation that surrounded the sound).



2. If you look at Baffin Bay, TX and Mosquito Lagoon/Indian River Lagoon, FL Fisheries then you find two of the BEST inshore fishing destinations available. The point with these are that it is further to a pass from either of these than what the distance between the Pensacola and the Destin Pass. 



My point is that we don't need to chance that an unnatural influx of saltwater will or will not effect our fishery.



MHO


----------



## AUradar

> *biggamefishr (1/16/2008)* Plus take a look at the big lagoon area and sherman cove, its over flowing with grass and its pretty much right at the entrance to pensacola pass.


yea, but isn't the p'cola pass a natural pass? And didn't the east pass destroy the chochatwhattee bay, according to the old timers?

I'm not trying to be aurgumentative here. Just trying to learn.


----------



## biggamefishr

pastor billy......ivan did cause a lot of damage to the surrounding shoreline in that area. but the fishing never changed. the damage was caused by saltwater over taking vegetation on dry land.....pine trees, palmetto plants, scrub oaks, etc. aren't made to be under 15' of water (thats how high it got at my grandparents house, their neighbor has a video of the water all the way to the eaves of the boat house) I'm not so sure it was caused by a influx of salt......but rather by a flooding of saltwater over an area that wasn't designed for it.

comparing the ICWbetween pensacola pass and destin passto the IRL or baffin bay is not a fair comparison. The area in our backyards has never been like either of these two hot spotsnor will it ever be. Its a whole different climate, geography....heck one of them is even in a different ocean.


----------



## biggamefishr

> *AUradar (1/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *biggamefishr (1/16/2008)* Plus take a look at the big lagoon area and sherman cove, its over flowing with grass and its pretty much right at the entrance to pensacola pass.
> 
> 
> 
> yea, but isn't the p'cola pass a natural pass? And didn't the east pass destroy the chochatwhattee bay, according to the old timers?
> 
> I'm not trying to be aurgumentative here. Just trying to learn.
Click to expand...

I didn't take it as you trying to be argumentative....so no worries

yes pensacola pass is a natural pass......however i don't know the history of choctaw bay so i really can't comment on anything other thanthat i've had goodsuccessred and troutfishing the grass flats around crab island and the bayous that attach to choctaw bay. I've also had good luck grouper and black snapperfishing in some areas of the bay


----------



## Aufishtic

DFA the hurricane made the cut and the goverment filled it back in. Maybe god wanted a pass in Navarre he made it there but or goverment says we don't want it so they close it back up. The same way with beach sand washing away that is gods way of working so what does are goverment do spend millions of our taxpayres money to pump sand back up where god just took it from doesn't make alot of sense to me .


----------



## GONU

I fished Navarre and Pensacola inshore all last year the pass in P-cola didn't seem to effect the fishing unless it improved it. Open it up I'm all for it.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## mickanole

I would probably be opposed to cutting a pass in Navarre. Where was the first one? 

When everyone says what a great economic impact it is going to have what do you envision?


----------



## Angler's Outlet

> *biggamefishr (1/16/2008)*pastor billy......ivan did cause a lot of damage to the surrounding shoreline in that area. but the fishing never changed.




Let's see. . . in 2005 before Ivan I caught 11 specks over 6#s, all were released. Since 2005 I have only caught 5 that was over 6#s !



I bet ALL the inshore guides will argue with you over that statement also . . . they have had to fish harder to find fish for their clients.



According to the Pensacola Speckled Trout Club website here is tournament results

July 2005 tournament winning weight 7 lbs

July 2007 tournament winning weight 5.12 lbs


----------



## jared

ive personnally caught far more specks over 25" since ivan


----------



## Flounderpounder

Just another viewpoint....lot's of threads lately about gov't being too big, being taxed to death, deficit way out of control, etc., and rightfully so.Who's going to pay for this? I don't know the science so can't comment on that. Sooner or later, we've got to realize we have to live within our means! IfYOU want to pay for it, more power to you. Please don't use other examples of gov'ts questionable spending to justify it.....that's like the first grader saying "well Jimmy did it first!" We can't even adequately maintain the infrastructure we already have! Sorry but don't buy the "economic benifits" argument. Show me the numbers. Basically, messing with barrier islands is like pissing in the wind. When are we going to figure that out?????

Damn rain, I think I'm getting cranky! :angel


----------



## biggamefishr

sorry but i fish that area as much as anyone and have for the past 6-7 years, you aren't going to tell me that fishing is suffering in that area because of ivan and an abundance of saltwater.....but just for shits and giggles i'll take my hydrometer down there friday and measure the salinity at both my grandparents dock and at the navarre pier ruins, to see how much of a difference there is


----------



## sosmarine

> *Death From Above (1/16/2008)*I vote no. Salt would kill grass beds in the sound. If god wants a pass there he will bring a hurricane in there to cut one.


I have to disagree with that statement. Several months after Hurricane Opal in 1995 the grass beds were greener and thicker than before. There were also reports of more fish being caught in the Navarre area and fish that hadn't been caught this far from the other bays in many years. The water in the sound gets to much run off from everything being paved or concreted over. A pass in Navarre would help clean the water here.

I'm not saying I'm for or against the idea, but lets make the decision based on facts.

FYI Destin Pass was man made not God made. Should we close it?


----------



## true-king

wouldn't the opening the pass mess up tidal flow? water would rip out of the pass near the entrance. so much for peoplegoing wakeboarding or waterskingnearby, get sucked out of the pass :banghead


----------



## AUradar

> *biggamefishr (1/16/2008)*however i don't know the history of choctaw bay


I'm trying to remember. it seems like I saw a local show a few years back. I remember the oystermen talking about how all the oysters died off after the pass was dug. But I will admit if you look at that bay you can tell the saltness would have greatly increased with a pass in Destin. Before that pass, there was no opening to the gulf for 40 miles in either direction.

When I lived in Navarre I thought a pass made perfect sense. Know that I've moved away, well, I'm more open to the cons about it. :letsdrink

Seriously though. Eviromental concerns are there, but I'm no green peace guy by any means. But the funding issue is a concern as well. As already mentioned, we are screaming for tax relief, well, we have to accept less government projects as well. With a pass like that, I personally think the funding should come from Santa Rosa. Or at most the panhandle counties. They are really the only ones who would benefit from a pass there. I think that would help with government spending if you forced local communities to fund their projects, makes you think twice about what you support when its your money. But for Santa Rosa it would be a wise investment.


----------



## Angler's Outlet

I know this will make some mad, BUT let me get this right, 



1. We cut a HOLE in our shoreline which we have just paid MILLIONS to restore

2. We jeopardize our inshore resources (the canal will have at the very least a short-term effect on our resources).

3. By doing so you make property more valuable and therefore property taxes rise above what the taxes are now and essentially eliminate the average $240 savings that most Florida homeowners will get when they vote for the tax amendment

4. Because most don't want to live in an area with so much traffic, property is then re-zoned commercial and access to the area around the canal is restricted to property owners and their guest.

5. Then we become like DESTIN, where the people that work at the Destin Walmart cannot even afford to live.



AND this is so I can save maybe $30 when I go out fishing.



*Sounds Like a plan to me . . . NOT!*



:boo


----------



## Travis Gill

It would probably mess up the cobia fishing.


----------



## true-king

> *Angler's Outlet (1/16/2008)*I know this will make some mad, BUT let me get this right,
> 
> 1. We cut a HOLE in our shoreline which we have just paid MILLIONS to restore
> 2. We jeopardize our inshore resources (the canal will have at the very least a short-term effect on our resources).
> 3. By doing so you make property more valuable and therefore property taxes rise above what the taxes are now and essentially eliminate the average $240 savings that most Florida homeowners will get when they vote for the tax amendment
> 4. Because most don't want to live in an area with so much traffic, property is then re-zoned commercial and access to the area around the canal is restricted to property owners and their guest.
> 5. Then we become like DESTIN, where the people that work at the Destin Walmart cannot even afford to live.
> 
> AND this is so I can save maybe $30 when I go out fishing.
> 
> *Sounds Like a plan to me . . . NOT!*
> 
> :boo


good call


----------



## snakeawave

I have lived in Navarre for the last 32 years and I vote yes, whether we get the pass or not we will still end up like destin its just a matter of time, might as well enjoy it and not burning that extra gas makes me smile and maybe I canafford to go offshore even more


----------



## need2fish

> I know this will make some mad, BUT let me get this right,
> 
> 1. We cut a HOLE in our shoreline which we have just paid MILLIONS to restore
> 2. We jeopardize our inshore resources (the canal will have at the very least a short-term effect on our resources).
> 3. By doing so you make property more valuable and therefore property taxes rise above what the taxes are now and essentially eliminate the average $240 savings that most Florida homeowners will get when they vote for the tax amendment
> 4. Because most don't want to live in an area with so much traffic, property is then re-zoned commercial and access to the area around the canal is restricted to property owners and their guest.
> 5. Then we become like DESTIN, where the people that work at the Destin Walmart cannot even afford to live.
> 
> AND this is so I can save maybe $30 when I go out fishing.
> 
> *Sounds Like a plan to me . . . NOT!*


Doesn't make me mad at all but here's another perspective. I disagree with the grim outlook depicted above.
1. We cut a HOLE in our shoreline which we have just paid MILLIONS to restore
--Not sure if there is a real impact here. What happens to the dredged sandy bottom - could it be used to renourish the existing shoreline.
2. We jeopardize our inshore resources (the canal will have at the very least a short-term effect on our resources).
--Only study I'm aware of is a 1970 a study by the University of Florida that concluded "with proper construction and maintenance of the inlet, no significant environmental effects to the stability of Santa Rosa Island or to the beaches are expected". I think you would have to read the entire study to determine what jeopardy there really is. Without citing specifics I have to assume that the jeaopardy statement is basically just an opinion.
3. By doing so you make property more valuable and therefore property taxes rise above what the taxes are now and essentially eliminate the average $240 savings that most Florida homeowners will get when they vote for the tax amendment. 
--I thought there was a % limit on appraisal increases of homestead properties. Not sure about that but that's what I recall. Actually I would welcome the increase in my property value since it's gone down the last two years.
4. Because most don't want to live in an area with so much traffic, property is then re-zoned commercial and access to the area around the canal is restricted to property owners and their guest.
--That's a heck of a lot of rezoning for a lot of established subdivisions. I think most of the property for sale now right on 98 is already zoned commercial. Certainly the stuff around the bridge is.
5. Then we become like DESTIN, where the people that work at the Destin Walmart cannot even afford to live.
--The deltas below from the census information for Santa Rosa County I looked up seem to indicate that growth will likely occur whether there's a pass or not. I have to agree with the guy that's lived here 32 years - growth is inevitable - I'm still not moving to McDavid. I'd rather enjoy the pass at least a little while before it gets too crowded. 
Yr 2000 
Total Number of establishements 1,946 
Total Number of employees 17,804
Population 118,449
Yr 2005
Total Number of establishements 2,583
Total Number of employees 22,735
Population 143,105


----------



## Get'n Wade

> *Angler's Outlet (1/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *biggamefishr (1/16/2008)*pastor billy......ivan did cause a lot of damage to the surrounding shoreline in that area. but the fishing never changed.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see. . . in 2005 before Ivan I caught 11 specks over 6#s, all were released. Since 2005 I have only caught 5 that was over 6#s !
> 
> I bet ALL the inshore guides will argue with you over that statement also . . . they have had to fish harder to find fish for their clients.
> 
> According to the Pensacola Speckled Trout Club website here is tournament results
> July 2005 tournament winning weight 7 lbs
> July 2007 tournament winning weight 5.12 lbs
Click to expand...

No offense but 16 fish over athree year period and a Tournamentweight difference of 1.88 lbs isn't cutting edge research. Statisticly those numbers mean you were fishing in wrong spot and probaly using the wrong bait. :letsdrink


----------



## AUradar

> *snakeawave (1/16/2008)*we will still end up like destin its just a matter of time,


The problem is you may not end up like destin, you may end up like Panama City Beach!!!!

I hate that. IMHO, Navarre beach is the best beach to goto between PC and P'cola


----------



## SeminoleSpearer

I vote NO! While even I admit it would be cool to have a pass right through Navarre bringing in clear Gulf water I also realize it is nearly impossible to foresee all the impacts the pass would have. The ecosystem of the Santa Rosa sound would be altered. Why do we always try to bend nature to our will rather than just accept it.


----------



## snakeawave

> *AUradar (1/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *snakeawave (1/16/2008)*we will still end up like destin its just a matter of time,
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is you may not end up like destin, you may end up like Panama City Beach!!!!
> 
> I hate that. IMHO, Navarre beach is the best beach to goto between PC and P'cola
Click to expand...

I completely agree with you we have a great beach , but whether we end up like destin or PC change is coming and we dont have a choice we have to adapt,but a pass closer to me will make me alot happier dealing with the madness! And as far as environmental issues the sound will adapt also, sure wont be as bad as all the sewage and construction run off that is dumped in there every day may even help dilute it and clean it out.


----------



## parrothead001

First let me say that I am very much for a pass in Navarre. There are a few things that I would like to shed some light (or my personal opinion) on. 

1. The pass is going to be at the eastern end of where the state park used to be, the beach renourishment did not go that far east.

2. Santa Rosa County does not want to be involved with the preliminaries of having a pass cut. I believe if a pass is cut, theintent is to have private fundingbuild it.

3. When the pass was opened in 1965, it was NOT completed when Hurricane Betsy closed it in.The protective jetties had not been finished. 

4. Property values will go up, property taxes will go up with it. Incorporation is being talked about right now for Navarre, taxes will go up then also. Nothing is free and it could bring Navarre out of the 60's and into the early 80's. (Just so you know, I am a resident of Navarre)

5. I don't see Navarre becoming anything like Destin. Most of the highrises that have been built on Navarre Beach are either built, under construction or the land has been designated commercial. Navarre needs some commercial enterprise. It is growing but still most of the things people need are in Escambia County or Okaloosa County. 

6.Escambia County is thebiggest holdup to a pass being built. FL Law 91-310 ensures that Escambia County has to approve a pass to be cut on Navarre Beach, even though Escambia County has passed on all fiscal responsibility to Santa Rosa County. Escambia County didn't pay a dime towards the 18 million dollar beach renourishment. 

Just a few thoughts for you all to ponder. Thanks for letting me vent


----------



## Get'n Wade

How can there be 773 views and only 40 votes in the poll ?:grouphug


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Get'n Wade (1/17/2008)*How can there be 773 views and only 40 votes in the poll ?:grouphug


You have to remember that this site get's thousands of visits each day by people that are not registered and can not reply or post or vote in polls for that matter.


----------



## T.C.

Let's see. New marinas, new hotels, and another way to get to the gulf instead of crossing every wake made by 300 boats from 12 feet to 85 feet in Pensacola pass. Sounds good to me. I am all for it if you can get a few boat lauches in the sound. The cost of the pass would be paid for by the taxes onthe marinas, hotels, bait shops and the cost of launching boats.


----------



## kelly1

first off the associates at walmart in destin do get paid well. some are paid as much as 47,000.. a yr & i am talking hourly's non- management. walmart in destin does take care of their associates at least they did when i was a manager there.

Yeah, navarre would become another destin & i could save on fuel by going out of that pass. vote yes


----------



## Get'n Wade

> *Knot a Yacht (1/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Get'n Wade (1/17/2008)*How can there be 773 views and only 40 votes in the poll ?:grouphug
> 
> 
> 
> You have to remember that this site get's thousands of visits each day by people that are not registered and can not reply or post or vote in polls for that matter.
Click to expand...

 I forgot about that.I can't understand why they would not want to be a member.:doh


----------



## Midnight Rider

Im trying to figure out what the hell this has to do with gigging flounder.


----------



## Get'n Wade

Well.. If there was a pass there, the Flounder would probally be stacked up like Roofing shingles. You could probaly gig them 3 at a time.:letsdrink


----------



## sailor

I would absolutely support opening the Navarre Pass. As for the comments about water quality....I grew up in the Narrows and NEVER saw so much life around thereas I did after Hurricane Ivan when all the old stagant water was flushed with salt water. Grass started growing in areas that hadn't seen grass in 20+ years. It won't kill the grass beds around Navarre, it will add to them. The idiot boat traffic is what kills the grass. Look at crab island. It has the most grass of any area around Destin/FWB.


----------



## Linda

> *true-king (1/16/2008)*wouldn't the opening the pass mess up tidal flow? water would rip out of the pass near the entrance. so much for peoplegoing wakeboarding or waterskingnearby, get sucked out of the pass :banghead


Interesting question. wouldn'tadding another pass robareas and flatsfrom receiving their nutritive flow altogether?


----------



## Polebender

Hell yes I'm all for it! I'll even bring a shovel!!


----------



## jahman311

Open the Pass...Its long overdue!!!!


----------



## Death From Above

I changed my mind.

I now say open the Navarre Pass and charge a toll to pass through it. I suggest $15 one way or $25 round trip.


----------



## stainless_steel

There are many views to take about a pass in Navarre, some positive and some negative. There are no projects that completely avoid the "environmental Impact" issue. From flushing our toilets to taking out the trash to clear cutting a swath of forest for a Hwy 98 by-pass to beach renourisment all have their impacts. Our duty as stewards of our environment is to weigh the benifit to cost ratio and make an educated decision. Speculating on what we think the impacts will be only serves to spread misinformation. THe majority of people who talk about the sea grass beds and salinity levels have not read either of the two studies that have concluded that the insignificant differences in the salinity levels will not effect what grass beds there are left in that area anyhow. They are simply regurgitating bad information that they have heard from someone else who has heard it from someone else. 

Some of you claim that huricanes open passes and others of you claim that they close them up, what difference does that make if any? the original pass was washed in because the jetties had not been built before hurricane Betsy came along not because some "God" frowned upon the counties decision to try to grow. I encourage people to ask questions it's healthy. What's not healthy is when those who are the least appropriate to give answers fill the air with rhetoric about "Gods will" and environmental impacts. 

There will be a chance to you all to read with your own eyes the feasibility studies. If you are truly interested in knowing the "facts" about this issue then I encourage you to be patient and gather your own data. If you take the advice from the sting aboveand are allowing it to form your opinion you will be one of the misinformed as well. We need to look at the findings, weigh the goods and thebads and make an informeddecision.

Keep in mind though, Navarre will never be a Destin. It will however, continue to grow. There are plenty of economical gains to harvest from having a pass. If someone tries to tell you that there won't be economical gains, that should be a signal to you to disregard whatever else that person has to offer. Ask P-Cola or Destin if they would like to close up their Passes I'd be interested in hearing how anxious they would be to do so if you told them it would save them some money... 

"Jet skis would get washed out to sea"? That's very intelligent.Another clue bird that your talking to the wrong people. If you're interested in getting better informed then check out the website www.navarrepass.com write to the email: [email protected] and ask for information, they will be happy to send you whatever they have.

When you want to know how to bake bread you don't ask the butcher...


----------



## stringle

Luckily we don't have to guess or wonder what will happen to the ecosystems. There are several man-cut passes up and down the state of Florida so the research and long term studies are there for the absorbing. Huricanes come and go down there too. Only drawback I see is that the manatees love the passes...


----------



## stainless_steel

Well, I know that the manatee are abundant near Crystal River and Homasassa Springs but I'm sure Destin and Pensacola don't have a problem with them this far north. I don't think manatees will be a concern.

Stainless_steel


----------



## FLYBOY

PLEASE put in a pass...it would more than pay for itself in revenue generated. We need it NOW!!!:usaflag


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

I am sort of for a pass.... Undecided but leaning yes.... I duck hunt in the sound, this is the wintering area for Redhead and Bluebill ducks, there are thousands of them here right now. They are here for the grass thats in the sound. If the environmental survey comes back clean then I vote yes.


----------



## stainless_steel

What type of shot do you use? Steel or lead?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

Steel of course..... Nice try though.


----------



## P-cola_Native

I say yes. Fishing would only get WAY better in the sound and people that currently live in that area that own offshore boats are getting screwed. 

It would also cut down on traffic in Pensacola pass.


----------



## Flounderpounder

OK

I've softened my view a bit. I MAY support it IF (1) environmental concerns are met. This will be a hard one given how sand naturally migrates on barrier beaches, and how jetties will impact that natural process. It may not be an insurmountable problem, but what are the garantees? (2) No public money should be spent. Do it with private $ and charge a toll (like the Garcon Point Bridge), with a huge bond for any needed remediation.There is already too much infrastructure for gov't (read taxpayers) to maintain out there. Examples: 1. Navarre State Park 2. road from Navarre Beach to P'cola Beach, and 3. road to Fort Pickens . If private enterprise can raise the $$, manage and maintain it,AND meet environmental issues, have at it!


----------



## Xanadu

> *Aufishtic (1/16/2008)*God opened a pass there after some of the Hurricanes that we have had in the past. Our smart Goverment filled it back in.


Actually, I think you've got it backwards. A pass was constructed many years ago and a year later a hurricane shut it.


----------



## Xanadu

> *Aufishtic (1/16/2008)*DFA the hurricane made the cut and the goverment filled it back in. Maybe god wanted a pass in Navarre he made it there but or goverment says we don't want it so they close it back up. The same way with beach sand washing away that is gods way of working so what does are goverment do spend millions of our taxpayres money to pump sand back up where god just took it from doesn't make alot of sense to me .


You must be talking about Opal. Yes, Opal cut a ditch through Navarre Bch. It wasn't navigable and filled itself in before much had to be done to it. Read more above and you'll see the facts about the man-made pass from the 60s that was filled in by Camille I think.


----------



## Xanadu

> *Let's see. . . in 2005 before Ivan I caught 11 specks over 6#s, all were released. Since 2005 I have only caught 5 that was over 6#s !*


*

Ivan was in 2004.*


----------



## P-cola_Native

I didn't catch that about Ivan! P-cola pass is one of the best inshore spots I've ever fished. What makes you think the fishing in Navarre pass wouldn't be just as good?


----------



## WhiteDog

It seems the egotistical yankee wants to name the pass after himself...What a joke! Navarre Pohlmann Pass HAHAHAHA>>

This is just another attemptof outsiders trying to ruin our area and benefit themselves. 

WhiteDog


----------



## Midnight Rider

I vote that this poll be moved to the appropriate forum subject area. Maybe to the of topic area.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

> *Midnight Rider (2/26/2008)*I vote that this poll be moved to the appropriate forum subject area. Maybe to the of topic area.


I agree!!! this thread has nothing to do with floundering. only to do with opening the pass...should be in General Chit Chat.


----------



## Baitcaster

I now say open the Navarre Pass and charge a toll to pass through it. I suggest $15 one way or $25 round trip.

2.50 and 5.00 for kayaks !


----------



## Death From Above

> *Baitcaster (2/26/2008)*I now say open the Navarre Pass and charge a toll to pass through it. I suggest $15 one way or $25 round trip.
> 
> 2.50 and 5.00 for kayaks !


That's what I said a couple of pages back. And if you don't have a Florida birth certificate it should cost$50 each way.


----------



## captken

After I graduated from college in 1963, I moved to FWB (Taught school at W.C. Pryor) and fished off Navarre Pier and in the sound darn near every weekend. There was fantastic fishing and pristine, uninhabited shoreline. Now the place is a zoo with yuppies everywhere.

I visited Navarre last year and was sorely disappointed. Of course, Destin is a zoo also. 

My take on the matter is this: People who can afford to live on the sound and keep a boat there can darn well afford to pay for the gas for the run to Pensacola or Destin. Why take a chance on opening a pass that may or may not cause environmental disaster? 

The people who stand to gain the most by the opening of a pass at Navarre are realtors and developers. 

An "Environmentally friendly" hurricane would clean off the beach from St. Marks to Biloxi and dump all of the debris 3-20 miles offshore. We'd have good fishing then andmaybe our state regulatory agencies couldformulate a rebuild policy that would make sense. 

Yeah, maybe this is blasphemy.


----------



## Death From Above

I agree. What would really be great is if the "environmentally friendly hurricane" picked up all the northernsmart-asses anddumped them 3-20 miles offshore as well.


----------



## floridays

I agree with CaptKen, the only reason it is being discussed again is because someone stands to make a bunch of money. It isn't about convenienceto boat owners or access to the gulfit is about making money at any and all costs.The environment will take back seat to development it happens all the time.Ever wonder why a realtor started this thread? 

Nothing against realtors in general, but pushing your views on outdoor/fishing minded people knowing they will back your money making scheme on this forum is B.S. in my opinion.


----------



## captken

My take on this thread was exactly the same as Floridays---SPAM. 

While my idea of "An environmentally friendly hurricane" is blasphemy, it would give Florida a chance to do it over again or, better yet, don't allow building in areas less than 15' above sea level. Not to preach here but I really don't think God meant for folks to live just anywhere, especially not with impunity. 

If youchoose to live ina city in a swamp, you have no reason to b---h when you get flooded out. The same holds true for seashores. I think folks who build in flood zones should be in a separate insurance pool from saner people. My Home Owners Insurance has increased to the point I may not be able to afford it soon. I live about 8 miles inland at a 17' elevation, not in a flood plain area and I still pay through the nose. Luckily my home is paid for.

Yes, I do feel sorry for folks whose homes were destroyed. I've seen the destruction, first hand. My Army National Guard Unit set up an aid station in Gautier, Ms when Camille hit. I saw how bad it was then.

Sorry for the soap box oratory. Just MHO.


----------



## DebbieJMTB

Found out it is NOT going to be called Pohlman's Pass.


----------



## WhiteDog

> *Romi (4/17/2008)*Found out it is NOT going to be called Pohlman's Pass.


I don't CARE what its called... it will be the impetus to concrete and steel covering the island, completely ruining a one time jewel of the world, and padding the pockets of greedy Pul**ms and crooked ass politicians.


----------



## Flounderpounder

> *Death From Above (2/27/2008)*I agree. What would really be great is if the "environmentally friendly hurricane" picked up all the northernsmart-asses anddumped them 3-20 miles offshore as well.


Just wondering.....are we (those of us who have lived up north at some point) ALL smart asses that deserve being washed out to sea??You're painting with a pretty broad brush there Scooter!


----------



## DebbieJMTB

Well, HONEY, the News Journal agrees, albeit for a different reason: 

http://www.pnj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080429/OPINION/804290313/1021/OPINION01


----------

